# ANY ARIZONA SLINGERS OUT THERE?



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey slingers,

I am moving from NY to Arizona, phoenix/Scottsdale area, this summer and I was wondering if there were any slingshot people in the surrounding area from our tribe of forked stick worshippers, lol.

So anyone out there in ssf land that resides anywhere around there? After the move I would love to have the ability to hang with a fellow slinger. We are so spread outas a community, and I guess I am hoping we have some members out there to make the idea of this move from my beloved NY to Az a softer blow, lol.
So let me know, thanks everyone!

Be well,
Angelos/SF


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Hi Angelos.*



*I've lived in Arizona and loved it ... wish I was there now instead of toxic Vegas. As you prolly know, The Valley of the Sun (Phoenix area) is huge and uber hot but parts of it like Scottsdale are quite cosmopolitan. Still, a move out West means your are in for some big time culture shock - plan to give it some time.*

*If you day trip to LV, maybe we could hang awhile with the delightful Wingshooter.*

*Safe trip.*

*Ward*


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks Ward. My inlaws have a house in henderson that they will retire to in less than a year. I will let you know when we will be there next. I would love to hang out and shoot.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I vote stay in NY


----------

